# [Win 7] Sichern und Wiederherstellen für mehrere Rechner?



## Ultraflip (23. August 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich würde gerne in einem kleinen Netzwerk (15 Rechner, alle Baugleich, alle Win 7) administrativ mit Updates verschiedener Software versorgen. Um aber nicht ständig an allen 15 Rechnern die Updates diverser Programme per Hand installieren zu müssen war meine Idee:


Von einem Rechner der gepflegt wird mit Windows 7 ein Speicherabbild/Sicherrung regelmäßig anfertigen lassen
Die Sicherung bei den anderen Rechnern regelmäßig einspielen lassen (entweder bei jedem Boot oder in Zyklen wie z. B. einmal pro Woche)

Die Sicherung soll auf ein Netzlaufwerk passieren, auf die alle anderen Rechner ebenfalls zugreifen können.

Ist das so möglich ohne das die Windowskeys/Systemeinstellungen überschrieben werden? Die Programme sind natürlich alle gleich installiert. Evtl. geht das sogar mit Windows 7 eigenen Mitteln? Wie kann die anderen Rechner dazu bringen automatisch die Sicherungen einzuspielen?

Ich hoffe jemand kann etwas Licht ins dunkle bringen 

Vielen Dank und LG
Ultraflip


----------



## mccae (24. August 2011)

Hallo,

Bist du der Netzwerkadministrator?

Sind alle Computer in einer Domäne?

Dann kann ich dir das Verwenden der WSUS von Microsoft empfehlen, was das geilste überhaupt ist.

http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/windowsserver/bb332157.aspx

Du brauchst eben nur ein Server-Windows (ab 2003) mit IIS welches als Verteiler fungiert.

Mit WSUS kannst du alle Windows Updates über den normalen Updater an alle Rechner verteilen.
Du kannst das System bis ins Detail konfigurieren, und gar für jede Rechnerkonfiguration eigene Updatepakete erstellen und den Installationsstatus überwachen.

Diese Updatepakete werden dann normal über Windows Update installiert.
Auch ist das automatische Herunterladen und Installieren erzwingbar.

Und das Beste ist:

Du kannst nicht nur Windows Updates verteilen, sondern eigene Updates mit einem externen Tool wie zum Beispiel "Local Update Publisher" https://sourceforge.net/projects/localupdatepubl/ erstellen.

Die Anbieter komerzieller Installer bieten auch die Möglichkeit an, Updates für WSUS zu erstellen. (InstallShield,...)

mfg,
Martin


----------



## Ultraflip (24. August 2011)

Hallo Martin,

vielen Dank für die Erklärung!

Alle Computer sind in einer Domäne und die Netzwerkadministration wird gerade noch geklärt. 

Heißt das, auch andere Programme können ohne Probleme versorgt werden? (z. B. Firefox, Banking Programme, etc) Falls ja, wäre das wirklich genial und der nächste Schritt wäre das ganze testhalber aufzusetzen 

Vielen Dank nochmal und LG
Ultraflip


----------



## mccae (25. August 2011)

Huhu,



Ultraflip hat gesagt.:


> Heißt das, auch andere Programme können ohne Probleme versorgt werden? (z. B. Firefox, Banking Programme, etc) Falls ja, wäre das wirklich genial und der nächste Schritt wäre das ganze testhalber aufzusetzen


 
Also...

Alles was du brauchst ist ja ein WSUS Server welcher auf Windows Server 2003 oder neuer (2008,...) läuft.

Per Gruppenrichtline setzt du für alle Rechner in der Domäne den Server für Windows Updates auf eine eigene, lokale URL oder IP.
Zuvor muss natürlich der WSUS Server eingerichtet werden (dazu gibt es Lektüre im Internet).

WSUS ist eigentlich nur für das Verteilen von Windows Updates gedacht.
Zumindest bei der aktuellen Version von WSUS, kannst du mit drittanbieter Programmen selbst Updates erstellen.

Dabei kann man jede beliebige .exe oder .msi Datei auf dem Zielrechner ausführen.

Man muss vielleicht bestimmte "Updates" selbst vorbereiten.
.msi Pakete von Programmen sind ideal, es lassen sich aber auch .exe Installer verwenden.
Viele haben einen /silent Switch oder ähnlich, um die Installationsdialoge zu unterdrücken.
Auch muss man bei manchen Programmen bestimmte Switches setzten, oder die msi Dateien manipulieren um die EULA zu überspringen, usw.

Im Falle vom Adobe Reader wäre der Command zum Beispiel:

```
AdbeRdr_1010_de_DE.exe /sAll /msi /norestart ALLUSERS=1 EULA_ACCEPT=YES
```

Das Erstellen von eigenen Updates ist also je nach Programm auch mit Zeitaufwand verbunden.
Bei einer größeren Anzahl an Computern kann sich das Ganze jedoch auszahlen...

Hier nocheinmal ein Link zu dem OpenSource Tool, mit dem man eigene lokale Updates erstellen kann:

http://www.localupdatepublisher.com/

mfg,
Martin


----------

